# Printing on Avery Labels



## Janster (Jun 6, 2013)

What number Avery labels are used to wrap Sierra Size tubes? Or, would one be better off to paint the tubes White and then apply a decal onto it? TIA........Jan


----------



## bkersten (Jun 6, 2013)

I use the Avery 8253, 2x4 color shipping labels. BUT,
only the ones that in the upper left corner have "vivid color
& sharp text".  The regular white ones gave a dull color
I felt, while the vivid color ones were sharper in color. You
may have to order them online from Staples, as the one
in my area does not carry them in store.  I have them 
shipped to my local Staples to cut the shipping costs. They
work for all of my castings after cutting the size to go around
the tube- usually 1 5/16 X 2 3/8 after printing the photo/graphics.
I use the white tubes if there's lots of white/light colors. Haven't 
had bleed through of tubes w/dark labels.  Hope this helps. 
Works great on my end.


----------

